# Lake Caliraya, Laguna



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Anyone here familiar with Lake Caliraya, Laguna? My cousin told me it's a nice place to retire. Will I be able to find a place to rent temporarily for less than P10,000 a month?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lumban Laguna*



Nannetteph said:


> Anyone here familiar with Lake Caliraya, Laguna? My cousin told me it's a nice place to retire. Will I be able to find a place to rent temporarily for less than P10,000 a month?


I haven't been there "Lumban Laguna" or the same spot Lake Caliraya, Laguna but it's not to far from Pagsanjan Laguna, that's where I do all my grocery shopping, either there or Sta Cruz Laguna "Goodwill Grocery" nobody beats their prices on vegetables, canned, packaged items and Monterrey Meats, rice and those large 17.5 liter cans of oil.

I have guests that come from that region every year during the duck (itig) festival, I guess they don't have duck raising in that region.

I couldn't think of a better spot if I tried too... for you to take up residence, I do all my banking in Sta Cruz Laguna. 10,000 peso's for a rental...ugh..., that seems like about 7,000 peso's to much though, for this region, unless it's some sort of mansion, I wouldn't shell out that much money and watch out for the pitfalls such as signing leases and such, we don't need to do that here, or large deposits, don't let clever residents try to enforce the same rules of law we get stuck under stateside, it's still the wild west in the Philippines and if you don't get it your way look somewhere else, watch out for realtors I wouldn't deal with them at all.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Really??? I thought I was being cheap with P10,000 Thank you. I think I'm almost decided on Laguna then. But is it hot? Everyone is telling me to go live in tagaytay but the properties there are U S prices.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Heat is gonna be a factor*



Nannetteph said:


> Really??? I thought I was being cheap with P10,000 Thank you. I think I'm almost decided on Laguna then. But is it hot? Everyone is telling me to go live in tagaytay but the properties there are U S prices.


I feel that heat is gonna be a factor anywhere but Bagio or similar, try to pick out a spot with shading from large tree's it will keep the heat factor down and also your electrical bill, they have condo's for sale, signs are on the highway, I haven't checked those out but they don't seem to expensive and to own possibly less than 10,000 peso's a month, I'm not sure on the down payments though usually they want half the price of the condo and then they have you pay the rest in 5 years, prices rang near 1 million peso's but it's been a while since I looked into this. If you get a bank here, you could get a loan.

The sun is down and it's 11:56 pm and I have the Air Conditioner on briefly so my wife and child can get to sleep.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

Going to ********com.ph, most of the rental requires 2 months advance rent and 2 months deposit and 11 post dated checks, 12 months lease. Geez Louise!!! Is it really like that?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Professionals like the West*



Nannetteph said:


> Going to ******com.ph, most of the rental requires 2 months advance rent and 2 months deposit and 11 post dated checks, 12 months lease. Geez Louise!!! Is it really like that?


Don't do it, I wouldn't deal with any Professionals here in-fact the more fluent a Philippine citizen is in English the more money your gonna lose.

There's plenty of hotels in Sta Cruz Laguna I'd start out there and then start looking around for rental signs and enquire or ask around, including the hotel.

These guys will get a commission and so not only will you be paying rent but a good chunk of change will go to that rental spot. You can save money with everything you do by finding it yourself or paying someone a finders fee....not much, don't give them too much but I feel just about everyone here is on a commission, just stay away from those professionals they professionally clean out your wallet and ask you "how did you like that".


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Don't do it, I wouldn't deal with any Professionals here in-fact the more fluent a Philippine citizen is in English the more money your gonna lose.
> 
> There's plenty of hotels in Sta Cruz Laguna I'd start out there and then start looking around for rental signs and enquire or ask around, including the hotel.
> 
> These guys will get a commission and so not only will you be paying rent but a good chunk of change will go to that rental spot. You can save money with everything you do by finding it yourself or paying someone a finders fee....not much, don't give them too much but I feel just about everyone here is on a commission, just stay away from those professionals they professionally clean out your wallet and ask you "how did you like that".


In other words only speak Tagalog when looking for houses and not bring my American husband with me. Lol. I can do that. My cousin will go with me to look and he's an attorney. When I came to visit 3 years ago, he told me not to speak coz I speak taglish.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nannetteph said:


> In other words only speak Tagalog when looking for houses and not bring my American husband with me. Lol. I can do that. My cousin will go with me to look and he's an attorney. When I came to visit 3 years ago, he told me not to speak coz I speak taglish.


Thats exactly right. Go alone to get the best prices on anything. Houses, cars, food items, even a toothbrush. Keep you husband well hidden.

On the housing thing. Another good reason to NEVER send or give a deposit in advance is that there would be a very good chance of two things. When you arrive you decide you don't like or want the place. Refunds for anything are nonexistent in the Philippines. Even greater risk is that you get here and the property company (employee) and your money is gone. Not worth the risk no matter what is promised or what guarantee is given. Leave all forms of trusting behavior there before your board your flight!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*More fun in the Philippines*



Nannetteph said:


> In other words only speak Tagalog when looking for houses and not bring my American husband with me. Lol. I can do that. My cousin will go with me to look and he's an attorney. When I came to visit 3 years ago, he told me not to speak coz I speak taglish.


It can be a really nice place to retire to and the rules are always learn yourself, do it yourself don't have too many people follow you around or messing in and around your house, it's always a money loss.

You are blessed with a cousin who is an attorney so when you find a lot from a citizen have him make sure it's free of bank liens or family issue's, once clear buy it and build your own home or check with builders in your area on costs, you could hire and fire workers on your own, buy a Nippa Hut for 15,000 pesos while your getting the house built and live in it, get a dog and tie him up outside, and also have a worker or friends live with you till the home is built, when in a vulnerable situation always surround yourself with more people.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Nannetteph said:


> Going to ********com.ph, most of the rental requires 2 months advance rent and 2 months deposit and 11 post dated checks, 12 months lease. Geez Louise!!! Is it really like that?


Suggest you Google Rent Control Act of 2009 (RA 9653) that's been extended to Dec 2015.

Advances and deposits:

Stipulation on deposits and advances has also been included in The Rent Control act of 2009 which further states that *a lessor cannot demand from the tenant more than one (1) month advance rent and more than two (2) months deposit.

*Penalties for violations:

Persons, whether natural or juridical, who are found to have violated any of the provisions of this Act will be subject to a fine of not less than ₱25,000 but not more than ₱50,000.00, or imprisonment of not less than one (1) month and one (1) day but not more than six (6) months, or both.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

I live in Lumban, Laguna. It is a small town known as the Embroidery Capital of the Philippines. The road going to Caliraya is famous because a lot of joggers go there and events like Caliraya run was held there too. It's a nice town but there are also downsides to it.


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

What would be the downside?


----------

